# الدوائر الهيدروليكية:



## Desiel_eng (9 سبتمبر 2006)

تعتبر الدوائر الهيدروليكية من ادق التخصصات الميكانيكية فانت تتحكم فى ضغط للزيت قد يصل الى
700 بار (بعض المكابس يصل قوتها الى اكثر من الف طن )وتتكون الدوائر الهيدروليكية عامة من:

1- الخزان(tank):وهو مصدر الزيت المندفع فى المواسير او الخراطيم
2-الفلتر(filter) :ويعمل على تنقية الزيت من الشوائب قبل دخوله الى الدائرة
3-المضخات:ومهمتها دفع الزيت فى الدائرة بضغط عالى جدا

وفى بعض الدوائر الضخمة يوجد ما يسمى ب(booster pump) ومهمتها رفع الزيت من الخزان إالى المضخات الرئيسية
وتعمل هذه المضخات بواسطة المواتير الكهربية ولم يسبق لى مشاهدة مضخات تعمل بواسطة محركات ديزل داخل دائرة هيدروليكية

4-المبرد:وهو غالبا ما يكون نظام تبريد بالماء
5- الصمامات:وهى اخطر ما فى الدائرة لأن انواعها كثيرة ومتعددة الإستعمال

انواعها:
أ-صمام خنق(throttle valve):ومهمته التحكم فى سرعة الزيت داخل الدائرة
ب-" عدم رجوع(check valve)-(non return valve) :ومهمته عدم رجوع الزيت الى الدائرة
ج-صمامات الضغط :وهى اما صمام امان او صمام تخفيف الضغط او تنظيم الضغط

د-صمام التحكم الأتجاهى(directional control valve):ويعمل على توجيه الزيت فى الاتجاه المطلوب

**كيفية عمل الصمام الاتجاهى**
يتم التحكم فيها بواسطة المشغلات(actuators):وهى تعمل على تحريك ما يسمى ب(spool)
داخل الصمام فيعمل على فتح فتحات واغلاق اخرى مما يؤدى الى تغيير اتجاه الزيت

**كيفية تحديد الصمام الاتجاهى**
لنفرض ان لدينا صماما يوجد فيه 4 فتحات او بوابات للزيت و 3 اوضاع لحركة الزيت فيسمى الصمام
صمام 4/3 (ملحوظة تنطق 4 على 3) للفرق عن اللغات الاجنبية



ارجو اذا كان هناك اى ملحوظات من الزملاء على الموضوع بقولها وكنت اود تكملة الموضوع برسم الدوائر الهيدروليكية ورسمها ولكنى لا اعرف كيفية انزال الصور مع الموضوع


----------



## جاسر (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خير , لو أضفت صور لكان أروع 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## Desiel_eng (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على الاطراء ولكننى لا اعرف كيفية ارفاق الصور مع الموضوع 
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## eng_hazem123 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[
*


----------



## rageh (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم موضوع ممتاز وشيق

مشكور اخي علي إبرازك للموضوع وللمكونات الأساسيه للدوائر الهيدروليكيه

فيه برنامج إسمه automation stadio

برنامج بيعمل simulation للدوائر الهيدروليكيه

يا ريت اللي يعرف يجيب نسخه منه يبقي جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## Desiel_eng (11 سبتمبر 2006)

اتمنى ايضا ان اجد من الزملاء من لديه هذا البرنامج
وشكرا لكل من شارك


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي مهندس ديزل ...

بالنسبة لإرفاق الصور فيمكنك تعلم ذلك إذا ذهبت للمواضيع المثبتة بأعلى الصفحة في منتدى قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ... ستجد موضوع بعنوان 

طريقة رفع املفات ( إضغط هنــــــــــا ) 

وبالنسبة لموضوع الدوائر الهيدروليكية فأيضا يمكنك البحث عن مواضيع الهيدروليك فقد كتبت مواضيع ممتازة في هذا المجال ... ونحن ننتظر منك المزيد .

مقدرين مشاركتك ... ونشكرك من الأعماق على ما قدمته لنا 

للتعرف على كيفية استخدام خاصية البحث اذهب إلى

شـرح مـصـور لآلـيـة الـبـحـث فــي مـلـتـقـى الـمـهـنـدسـيـن العـرب 


أطيب الأمنيات بالتوفيـــــــق والنجاح​


----------



## islam2a (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس ديزل على معلوماتك
ونتمنى منك المزيد .... والله يوفقك


----------



## minajim (22 أكتوبر 2006)

[ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[
jim:12:


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (23 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## minajim (26 أكتوبر 2006)

رائع مرة اخري وشكرا


----------



## ولد الهيلا (5 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااا

للاسف طلبت المساعدة قبل ما اقرا الموضوع هذا لكن لازلت احتاج المزيد

اكرر شكري لكاتب الموضوع


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## islam2a (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## king_ms (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراوياريت ارفاق صور


----------



## الصحراء (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكككككككككرا..............على المجهود.................


----------



## الراجى83 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عدنان طه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووور أخي موضوعك مفيد


----------



## عمر محمد3 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه 
ومنتظرين منك الدواءر والمخططات لزيادة الفهم
الى الامام


----------



## mohmech (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## عبد الحليم أحمد ال (11 يوليو 2010)

ماشاء الله عليكم وربنا يوفقكم


----------

